# Valvoline Oil Filter Part # Confusion



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Man, been a while since I've made a post 'ere.

I'm about to change my oil at 202,000 miles and I'm seriously considering giving the Valvoline Max-Life Oil Filter a try. Currently got a FRAM TG3682 on there because I wasn't able to get to the local Nissan Dealer to grab an OEM Filter.

I contacted Valvoline because I couldn't find any information on my car, and they told me the part # for my vehicle is V033. When I was in an Advanced Auto Parts store they had an updated Oil Filter catalog in which the part # was VF3682, the same part # as the FRAM, AND the same # Valvoline has on their website.

Anyone able to clarify dis for me?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

take them outta the box and compare, if theres any different then take the one that looks like the the fram 3682 (since you know thats right)


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I would think it would be the number in the catolog at Advance and the website for Valvoline. Advance oil filters, Supertech, and other filter brands use the same numbers as Fram. The Max-Life filter is probably doing the same thing.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Hmmm ... I wonder what's so special about the MaxLife oil filter? 

http://www.valvoline.com/pages/products/product_detail.asp?product=116

In general, there's nothing too special about different oil filters unless they are over-sized and provide greater surface area for more filtration (lower impact speed of particles on the filtration media). A denser, "high-efficiency" filtration media can be restrictive in certain applications.

Let's take their claims, one-by-one:

_"* Specifically designed for vehicles with more than 75,000 miles."_

Pure BS. All engines should have an oil filter to catch contaminant particles and bits of metal as they end up in the oil whether they are brand new or have 300,000 miles on them.

_"* Special components help keep engines cleaner and extend engine life."_

More BS. Any properly engineered filter will do this. Of course,the term "properly engineered filter" excludes Fram. ;p 

_"* Removes 50% more sludge than the leading oil filter brand."_

Again, the 'leading brand' is Fram and ANY other brand is better.

_"* Engineered by Purolator®"_

Hmmm ... sounds like a Purolator filter painted in Valvoline livery to me. 

Bottom Line: if it's a filter you have easy access to (local availability is good) and it's price-competitive with Purolator filters, I say go for it. But let's not kid ourselves, it doesn't look like anything special to me.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> Hmmm ... I wonder what's so special about the MaxLife oil filter?
> 
> http://www.valvoline.com/pages/products/product_detail.asp?product=116
> 
> ...


I worked at valvoline before and their oil filters are just generic. Nothing is really special about them.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I looked at one for a different application that needed a bypass. It looked a lot like a Motorcraft filter, at least the bypass did. What Bror is saying may be true. My experience is that High Mileage products are more about profits, or creating a product you should/must use after 75,000 miles. They usually have alot of marketing hype. I have purchased a lot of MaxLife oil, but now just use the regular dino. The filter may be OK, but it was a little expensive when I looked at it. A regular Purolator Premium Plus may get results that are good enough, at about half the price. I have used them for years.


----------

